# Авиация > Однополчане >  Тимур Апакидзе

## Nazar

Сегодня 4 марта,исполняется 52 года,Герою России,генерал-майору авиации Тимуру Автандиловичу Апакидзе

----------


## А.Мельников

В кабине Су-33

----------


## Nazar

что-то нахлынуло

'Почему люди влюбляются в небо? Что-то необъяснимое тянет вверх:Люди ходят по земле, и это естественно. А те, кто взлетают, они юродивые: Я поднимаюсь на 12тыс. км, вокруг никого уже нет. Все там, подо мной, облака, люди: Солнце уходит, катится вниз.
А в голове одна мысль - я дома: дома'

Т.А.Апакидзе

----------

Вечная ему слава!!!

----------


## Nazar

Сегодня 8 лет , как не стало этого выдающегося летчика и замечательного человека.

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Сегодня 4 марта,исполняется 52 года,Герою России,генерал-майору авиации Тимуру Автандиловичу Апакидзе


Афигеть как молодой!
И небось не считал, как Буба-Кикабидзе, что Империя его гнобит :(
Вот кому респект!
У меня тоже был в Оренбурге комэска, почет ему и другим летунам, так тот на Кубе посадил учебный самоль с умершим над море двигуном.

----------


## Avia M

> что-то нахлынуло
> 
> 'Почему люди влюбляются в небо? Что-то необъяснимое тянет вверх:Люди ходят по земле, и это естественно. А те, кто взлетают, они юродивые: Я поднимаюсь на 12тыс. км, вокруг никого уже нет. Все там, подо мной, облака, люди: Солнце уходит, катится вниз.
> А в голове одна мысль - я дома: дома'
> 
> Т.А.Апакидзе


День Памяти. Тимур Автандилович Апакидзе. Герой России и хороший Человек...

----------


## Avia M

День Памяти. 
17 июля, AEX.RU –  Сегодня, в День морской авиации Военно-Морского Флота, в городе Североморске состоялся митинг, посвященный памяти Героя России генерал-майора Тимура Апакидзе. Представители командования Северного флота, корабельного истребительного авиационного полка возложили венки и цветы к бюсту Тимура Апакидзе. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны РФ.

 «Мероприятия, посвященные памяти  легендарного морского лётчика, также прошли сегодня в гарнизоне авиаторов Североморск-3 на улице, носящей его имя, и на аэродроме Саки в Крыму, где в настоящее время проходят тренировки летного состава корабельного истребительного авиаполка Северного флота», - говорится в сообщении.

 Тимур Автандилович Апакидзе – легендарный ас, первый из строевых лётчиков, посадивший истребитель Су-27К на палубу тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов». Генерал-майор Тимур Апакидзе  погиб 17 июля 2001 года во время проведения показательных выступлений в Центре боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава авиации ВМФ под Псковом.

----------


## Avia M

Каким он парнем был... 
Минуло пятнадцать лет.

----------


## APKAH

В центральном музее Вооружёных Сил есть один зал, "новейшее время"...там можно часами смотреть и читать, интересно не обычайно. Есть там стенд и о Тимуре (вторая фотография почему-то никак не хочет переворачиваться в правильном виде...) Москва, июнь 2016:

----------


## An-Z

Мемориал на месте гибели.. Помним, гордимся..

----------


## Nazar

В Североморске...

----------


## Avia M

17 июля. 17 лет...

----------


## cobra_73

Вечная память великому летчику и моряку.  Главное чтобы не напрасно все было.

----------


## Avia M

Помним. Уже двадцать минуло...

----------

